# Bosch POF 52 Problems



## eddiedenman (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello

I have had the aforementioned router for about 30 years. Unfortunately I knocked it off of my kitchen table and I have cracked the base plate. What can I do to replace it? As far as I know it is now defunct and spares are not available. Can anybody help?

Eddie


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

eddiedenman said:


> Hello
> 
> I have had the aforementioned router for about 30 years. Unfortunately I knocked it off of my kitchen table and I have cracked the base plate. What can I do to replace it? As far as I know it is now defunct and spares are not available. Can anybody help?
> 
> Eddie


if it's just the plate, glue it back together and use it as template to hake another one or get an after market one from say Jasper...

Model-525 |


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
You might check with Pat Warner
ROUTER WOODWORKING


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate to be a party-poop but if you spend $70-$80 + shipping, you're half way to a new router. Just sayin'...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the base (metal) is cracked, you will likely have to find a used one, ebay or google for sale on this item. If it is just the base plate, then Stick's solution is the answer. But I think you might really enjoy using a Bosch 1617 instead. A lot less trouble and if you get it at Lowes, you'll have it for use later today. 30 years is a lot of service from any tool.


----------

